# Airports



## ANDYJ (Nov 9, 2014)

What is the name of the airports serving the Abruzzo area
And does anyone know if any flights going out of Bristol go to these airports
Please.
Merry Christmas


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

There's currently only one airport in Abruzzo itself with airline service: Abruzzo Airport (PSR), near Pescara. There is currently no non-stop service between Bristol Airport (BRS) and Abruzzo Airport, though you might be able to make something work on Ryan Air if you're willing to connect, probably in Bergamo or Girona, probably only in the peak travel season, possibly with a long layover, possibly with two separate tickets.

Your likely best bet is to take easyJet nonstop to Rome-Fiumicino (FCO) then take a bus or train. There's frequent bus service between the airport and Pescara, for example, and the bus ride is 3 hours. It appears easyJet operates 4 times per week on that route in the winter, perhaps more frequently in the summer. They're not crazy flight times, so you should have no problem coordinating the bus connections.


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

whatever you do dont take the train , a verry slow service up to 7 hrs clanking thurgh the mountains 

the bus is fast and the views on the way to abruzzo breath taking 

you can stop of in pescara or chieti scalo (staition ) but bear in mind taxis are few and far between and cost a arm and a leg 

if you are staying some were and dont hire a car most bbs and self catering accommadation 

do pick up service


----------



## ANDYJ (Nov 9, 2014)

Thanks both for replies.
It looks like Rome ,then a car ride to Abruzzo so I guess it takes 3 hours by car?
The times from Bristol are pretty good .


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

That depends on who's driving. Are you allowing time to get lost?


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

ANDYJ said:


> Thanks both for replies.
> It looks like Rome ,then a car ride to Abruzzo so I guess it takes 3 hours by car?
> The times from Bristol are pretty good .


its three hrs if you take it steady , you cant get lost just point the car towards pescara lots of signs , all motorway direct to abruzzo


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

ANDYJ said:


> Thanks both for replies.
> It looks like Rome ,then a car ride to Abruzzo so I guess it takes 3 hours by car?
> The times from Bristol are pretty good .


What part of Abruzzo? There is a big difference between western Aquila province and one of the extremes. If you are in either the northern or southern extreme you can even consider some of the other airports. It might help.


----------



## ANDYJ (Nov 9, 2014)

I am looking to go to the Chieti area, but I want to travel from Bristol airport
As I live in Wales stanstead ,Gatwick are a fair drag for me .
I know Stanstead go to Pescara if needed


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Prontobus offers frequent service between Chieti Scalo and Rome Fiumicino Airport. Travel time is just a bit over 3 hours each way.

So that still appears to be your best option: easyJet from Bristol to Rome, then Prontobus to Chieti Scalo.


----------

